# I Need Help finding a Fish Finder



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am looking to invest in a fish finder and flasher for myself. My dad has a hummingbird finder on his boat but i recently got my own boat. I was wondering if I should get a all season fish finder to use for ice fishing and then put it on the boat with a transducer for the rest of the year. Or buy a flasher, and finder seperatly. And which models are best for all three 1. Flasher. 2. Finder. 3. All Season Flasher& Finder. 

If i were to get an all season i was thinking of the Lowrance x67c. But then i was thinking separate one would be best. And i was looking to get a MarCum LX3-C for a flasher and not sure for a finder probably a Lowrance or Hummingbird. 

Would just like some advice and opinions thanks 


I had posted this in The Lounge But was told here would be better for feedback


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

FishingJunkie92.........Give Mark a call 330-221-5213 ...he owns Marks Bait/Tackle/Ammo he'll talk to ya (all you want)........Adam (alwaysfishin) lives up your way and he personally knows Mark....good luck in your quest.........


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I have a lowrance 522c that I am using for ice. I had bought it to use on my friends boat when I took it out but he sold the boat so I am glad that my investment is still paying off.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

flasher- vex or marcum..

lcd units for all season would include:

humminbird 345 or 385
lowrance x67 m68 522 332 hds5 hds7

it all depends what your budget is jeremy. just do a little research and save some money. i would lean towards a multi season unit till you can splurge on a flasher and a nice gps-sonar combo


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I just bought the x67c. I don't yet have it but I was thinking along the sames lines that you were. If you purchase some wiring and a different transducer, that head unit can be used on a boat and has graph and flasher modes.

If you wanted to use a different unit, cabelas sells a lowrance bag that is pre rigged with everything except a head unit. Purchase your own and plug it in and go.

Here is a link to lowrance's emulator web page. You can download an emulator to your comp that will let you use the interface to see what their products are all about. The x67c is near the bottom of the page.

http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Product-Emulators/

Here is a link to the lowrance setup from cabelas. I am sure other places have it too. This bag is the same one that they are using for the new x67c setups, just without the x67 included. It is $150 at Cabelas.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Ice-Fishing/Portable-Sonars-Flashers%7C/pc/104793480/c/104735880/sc/104510880/Lowrance-Portable-Ice-Kit-Pack/1090349.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-ice-fishing-portable-sonars-flashers%2F_%2FN-1100508%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104510880%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104735880&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104735880;cat104510880


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

mrphish42.....Ya Ive called mark a couple times never about finders though. And alwaysfishin is a good buddy of mine too


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

As said before, depends on your budget. Ideally, you would get two separate units. The crossovers will work, just not quite as well as the specialized units of each type. I had a garmin unit that was a crossover...and used it for one season ice fishing. It was helpful, better than nothing for sure..had a flasher mode (worthless) etc..but it doesn't compare at all to the humminbird ice55 that I got last season. I am the type who prefers to get the right products the first time even if I have to save a bit longer, but whichever route you go, I"m sure it will improve your fishing, and deepen the addiction! :devil:


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Lightman said:


> As said before, depends on your budget. Ideally, you would get two separate units. The crossovers will work, just not quite as well as the specialized units of each type. I had a garmin unit that was a crossover...and used it for one season ice fishing. It was helpful, better than nothing for sure..had a flasher mode (worthless) etc..but it doesn't compare at all to the humminbird ice55 that I got last season. I am the type who prefers to get the right products the first time even if I have to save a bit longer, but whichever route you go, I"m sure it will improve your fishing, and deepen the addiction! :devil:


Ya I've been doing a lot of research lately, I'm going to go with two separate units. i am going to get a MarCum for my flasher not sure for a finder for my canoes I'm thinking about Lowrance or Hummingbird. Now thats what I have to figure out next haha.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am stuck between flashers. I am looking at the new HumminBird Ice series and Marcum, whats your take on the two? I have used a Marcum before never a HumminBird. I would like to see one and get opinions on each.

For Finders I am stuck between HumminBird and Lowrance, just looking for a good finder, with sonar and would like GPS and Navionics, but its not a neccesity. I do alot of river fishing and small lakes like Ladue and Masquito etc... 

Just looking for some insite and opinions thanks guys.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a Marcum LX-5. Differences between the 3 and the 5 are the 5 has the dual beam transducer and Super Fine-Line. The narrower beam is helpful if you are fishing adjacent to underwater structure to reduce interference from the structure or for fishing deeper water. The Super Fine-line gives you a 3/4" target separation over the whole water column vs. just in the zoom mode area. Both have the adjustable zoom over the whole column vs. just the bottom. If you can swing the extra for the 5 over the 3, get the 5. Can't help any on the Hummingbird Ice. I'll second on giving Mark a call. He has a lot of contacts and keeps up on things.

On finders, have heard Lowrance customer service has significantly declined from what it was.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I think there is a new lowrance out ..it has a flasher...depth finder and gps....it is prolly sooooo expensive though...


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a Humminbird Ice-55 for this being the 2nd year now.W/o starting a war on her about whats better let me just say i absoultely LOVE IT all feathers it has.I also have an fl-18 vex had it over 10 years it is a wonderful unit!!!.All the makers Lowrance vexilar and marcums all make great units!! Cant go wrong!! Whatever you budget can take go with. These units wiil up your catch id would turn aroung and go home if i left the hummin-bird home. 
icenut


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> I think there is a new lowrance out ..it has a flasher...depth finder and gps....it is prolly sooooo expensive though...


Ive found that the units with the flashers in them are not as accurate. And you also need to buy an ice kit for each specific unit to use the flasher on the ice, but in the other hand its nice when jugging for perch or wallies on the lake. I figured i would buy two separate units for that reason. But thanks for the insite. I do like the MarCums i have fished with them they are outstanding, I would like to see a HumminBird in person to make my final decision. I still am not sure what to get for a Finder for my boat, im leaning towards a HumminBird as of now because Lowrances are pricey. Keep the advice coming guys you've been a big help


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

This is season number two for me with my ICE-45, it's amazing. I previously owned both a Marcum and Vexilar and finally settled on the Bird. The large flat screen, digital depth read-out, zoom mode and it's amazing target seperation are all PRO's, haven't really found any cons yet. Once you see a bird in action you'll want one. They all pretty much do the same thing, but the bird just looks a little cooler while doing it.  I've been trying to fish Ladue at least one evening during the week, might be Thursday this week. If you can make it out, I'll give you the tour of the Bird.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> This is season number two for me with my ICE-45, it's amazing. I previously owned both a Marcum and Vexilar and finally settled on the Bird. The large flat screen, digital depth read-out, zoom mode and it's amazing target seperation are all PRO's, haven't really found any cons yet. Once you see a bird in action you'll want one. They all pretty much do the same thing, but the bird just looks a little cooler while doing it.  I've been trying to fish Ladue at least one evening during the week, might be Thursday this week. If you can make it out, I'll give you the tour of the Bird.


I cant make it out this week at all. An next week i have plans. You able to meet at bass lake on the 30th? Thats my next trip


----------



## Scott Steil (Jan 19, 2011)

FishingJunkie92 said:


> I am looking to invest in a fish finder and flasher for myself. My dad has a hummingbird finder on his boat but i recently got my own boat. I was wondering if I should get a all season fish finder to use for ice fishing and then put it on the boat with a transducer for the rest of the year. Or buy a flasher, and finder seperatly. And which models are best for all three 1. Flasher. 2. Finder. 3. All Season Flasher& Finder.
> 
> If i were to get an all season i was thinking of the Lowrance x67c. But then i was thinking separate one would be best. And i was looking to get a MarCum LX3-C for a flasher and not sure for a finder probably a Lowrance or Hummingbird.
> 
> ...


Humminbird has several options that will fit your need. I am running the 385ci this year on the ice. The 385ci is exactly what you are looking for, as it is a great ice unit, GPS as well as a perfect open water option. While the 385ci is a LCD unit and looks just like an open water unit it has an ICE MODE that allows you to get the feel of a circular "flasher". The unit is compatible with both LakeMaster and Navionics data chips so you have the best of both worlds. The 385ci has exceeded all my needs on the ice when it comes to marking fish, showing my bait etc.

I also use the same 385ci in my vehicle on a windshield RAM mount powered by my cigarette lighter and on my Sled with a handlebar RAM Mount powered by my sled battery. I have been at this game a long time and the 385ci is the slickest unit to come along in a long time. I have written a ton about this unit on my Blog that includes photos of the unit in action. I originally got the unit to replace all my handheld GPS units because I didn't realize how good the ICE MODE worked. Now I find myself using the same unit as a GPS as well as an ICE flasher.

I run the 1198C SI on my boat so I won't be running this unit on my boat but you certainly can. All you would need is the addition of the open water transducer and you would be good to go for open water. It is truly a year-around unit.


----------



## PAPPY (Feb 8, 2007)

try reedssports.com for better prices.


----------



## gkicker13 (Mar 8, 2005)

I just bought the Marcum VX-1P from reedssports.com and got it cheap. For my first flasher it seems nice, has bottom zoom, which the vexilar I was looking at similarly priced didn't. Very similar to the Vexilars I have used in the past. I have heard a lot of good things about the ice-55 but didn't want to shell out the cash for it. Good luck.


----------

